
'Yelp for conservatives' MAGA app leaks users data - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/yelp-for-conservatives-maga-app-leaks-users-data/
======
dominicr
Definitely some schadenfreude going on here. My only problem with this story
is that he didn't directly inform the app powner before going public. I think
that regardless of who the targets of a security leak are, you should still be
a professional security researcher and do responsible disclosure (with some
caveats around exposing criminality, oppression, etc... but which do not apply
here).

